# Flying with your hedgehog



## tmmims (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey, everyone! I asked this in someone else's forum, so I though I would start my own. I'm hoping to fly from Korea to Georgia with my hedgehog. All the paperwork is done and ready, and Coco has her little pet visa. United Airlines has also allowed me to fly Coco as a carry on, so she will be with me the entire flight.

My question is, has anyone actually flown with a hedgehog? Do they do well with the stress? This is the final obstacle, but if hedgehogs can't handle the stress of flying well, then I will have to find Coco a new home here, because I don't want to put her through that. However, if hedgehogs can successfully fly well in the cabin, then I can bring my baby home!

Any advice?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check with Fish and Wildlife in Georgia about keeping a hedgehog as a pet there. I looked into it for a friend that was moving there and was told by Fish and Wildlife that only breeders can own hedgehogs in Georgia and they have to be sold out of state. They said that owning one as a pet is illegal there.

Check this website http://gadnrle.org/node/84 it lists hedgehogs under insectivores as not legal as pets in Georgia.


----------



## tmmims (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, I'm allowed to bring my hedgehog in. I've talked to wildlife agency and also airport importation.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Did you look at the page I linked that specifically says pet hedgehogs are illegal in Georgia?

Which wildlife agency did you talk to?


----------

